
Show HN: NodeX: Professional SaaS Boilerplate Template for Node.js - mariushn
https://nodex.wensia.com/
======
mariushn
Hello HN,

After building quite a few node.js projects during the past 6 years, I'm proud
to have in place a reusable framework which enables quick prototyping of web
projects. Thought about releasing it as a product:
[https://nodex.wensia.com/](https://nodex.wensia.com/)

Looking forward to your thoughts. What would make it even more helpful for
you?

Appreciate your feedback & wishing you a good week start! Marius

